# Half lap/rabbit joint for box'



## lateralus819 (Jul 22, 2012)

What are your guys' opinion's on using these types of joints for boxes?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I use them exclusively*

I don't mind a thin edge of the adjacent side showing on the side of the box. I keep the front and rear faces "clean" and let the joinery show on the sides. I don't use miters. The rabbet will square up the whole box when gluing it together and under clamping pressure. It can't move or slide around as it might with a miter. 

Here's an example;
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/finished-keepsake-box-13793/


----------



## lateralus819 (Jul 22, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> I don't mind a thin edge of the adjacent side showing on the side of the box. I keep the front and rear faces "clean" and let the joinery show on the sides. I don't use miters. The rabbet will square up the whole box when gluing it together and under clamping pressure. It can't move or slide around as it might with a miter.
> 
> Here's an example;
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/finished-keepsake-box-13793/


Cool! Yeah i think miters look great, but i did do a larger scale box with rabbit joint and i can't even notice the end grain. 

If i don't like it i can always nip off a tad and inlay some other long grain pieces.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you like the mitered look, you might experiment with a "mitered rabbet joint"...looks like this:
.
















 







.


----------



## lateralus819 (Jul 22, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> If you like the mitered look, you might experiment with a "mitered rabbet joint"...looks like this:
> .
> View attachment 52816
> 
> ...


I think i'll wait to experiment with good miters until i can get my own table saw, right now i've been using the saws at work, and as much material that gets cut there i doubt they're accurate enough and i don't feel like tuning them lol.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

That's a beautiful box by Woodnthings. If you are using veneered plywood, you can leave a 3/16 rebate in the corner and fill with contrasting strips like Adrian Ferrazzuttii and other have done. You cut the rebates in the sides and front to leave the small rebate when they are pulled together. It was the feature cover article in FWW a few years ago. The box that earned its stripes.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/17370/a-box-that-earns-its-stripes-by-adrian-ferrazzutti-


----------

